# Real Morse on BBC TV's "Top Gear" ?



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

During one of the items in last night's Top Gear on the BBC, much to my surprise I heard Morse Code, I missed the first few characters, but did pick up the rest of the short phrase " .... is c..p " - did anybody else hear this, and what was it that was c..p ?


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

andysk said:


> During one of the items in last night's Top Gear on the BBC, much to my surprise I heard Morse Code, I missed the first few characters, but did pick up the rest of the short phrase " .... is c..p " - did anybody else hear this, and what was it that was c..p ?


The missing word was 'strictly' - referring to Strictly Come Dancing, which was on BBC1 at the same time, and mentioned by Jeremy Clarkson at the beginning of the programme as for the over-85s.....

Pretty good cw too....

Larry B


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I was caught by surprise by the first one but I'm pretty sure it said "I like cheese". (?HUH)
I agree the second one said "Strictly is crap". (Thumb)
Sounded like an automatic key or even a typed morse translator.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

I think the programme is repeated on Wednesday on BBC2 at 1900 LT - no doubt we shall all be keeping a sharp listening watch out this time.....


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I wonder who came up with the idea of the morse?

One way of getting round the 'rules', I guess - send abuse via CW [=P] 

Clarkson certainly has it in for Strictly, doesn't he!


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

andysk said:


> During one of the items in last night's Top Gear on the BBC, much to my surprise I heard Morse Code, I missed the first few characters, but did pick up the rest of the short phrase " .... is c..p " - did anybody else hear this, and what was it that was c..p ?


I have tried to get on line to read it again, however it has been taken off since arly this mrning.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The first one is actually "Me like cheese" but the second is as I said.
The benefits of the Sky+ box. [=P]


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

G0SLP said:


> I wonder who came up with the idea of the morse?
> 
> One way of getting round the 'rules', I guess - send abuse via CW [=P]
> 
> Clarkson certainly has it in for Strictly, doesn't he!


I expect Jonathan Ross will soon be enrolling for a morse course then .....

[=P] (Jester) 

(Thumb)


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

andysk said:


> During one of the items in last night's Top Gear on the BBC, much to my surprise I heard Morse Code, I missed the first few characters, but did pick up the rest of the short phrase " .... is c..p " - did anybody else hear this, and what was it that was c..p ?


Do you think if we complain to Clarkson we could get a go in the moderately priced car around the track in order not to publicise it to the papers!


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

> mentioned by Jeremy Clarkson at the beginning of the programme as for the over-85s.....


....whereas TopGear is a program for the under 11s.....

(*))


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> The missing word was 'strictly' - referring to Strictly Come Dancing, which was on BBC1 at the same time, and mentioned by Jeremy Clarkson at the beginning of the programme as for the over-85s.....
> 
> Pretty good cw too....
> 
> Larry B


Ah yes, JC (no not that one) does seem to have it in for the sequin & glitter set. The commentary did actually mention morse as well, but only as an aside I seem to remember.

Like you say Larry, a good fist, but not sure about it being machine made Kris. As I don't have the benefit (??) of Sky anything so I'll have to depend on others to listen carefully to any reruns.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Never watch it. Approx what part of the programme was it in - don't want to sit thru whole prog unless I can help it?
Cheers


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Only in the bit where the Stig is driving the Lamborghini, Mike.

Clarkson being assaulted by a lorry and the remains of a brick wall is worth watching though. [=P]

Kris


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Only in the bit where the Stig is driving the Lamborghini, Mike.
> 
> Clarkson being assaulted by a lorry and the remains of a brick wall is worth watching though. [=P]
> 
> Kris


Thanks Kris, I catch it on the rerun, can't miss Clarkson being assaulted (==D) 

Mike


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Doesn't appear to me much in the way of discussion on radio/morse or anything nautical  ...maybe this is best in the Mess Deck forum.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Seems to be getting hijacked, Andy.

The subject is the morse in the program, gentlemen. Not the Wosser or the Clarkson's gaffs.
So the off topic posts have been deleted.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Real Morse?
I know I shouldn't let it upset me but when I hear morse in some film or tv programme thats just a load of rubbish, it spoils my enjoyment somewhat.
There was one on last week where a message was supposed to being sent. The morse key gap was enormous and the guy was just tapping it with his forefinger. It also amazes me the length of sentances you can get from a few taps on the morse key, they must be using some code we were not taught!
There have been some notable exceptions such as the "Titanic" films where the distress message was faithfully reproduced.

I suppose we should be glad someone used "Real Morse" for a change, although it is a shame it was used to insult something and that said insult was only caught by a limited audiance.

Regards

Alan


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

andysk said:


> During one of the items in last night's Top Gear on the BBC, much to my surprise I heard Morse Code, I missed the first few characters, but did pick up the rest of the short phrase " .... is c..p " - did anybody else hear this, and what was it that was c..p ?


Just seen the following in the Daily Mail on line

Quote

More joke messages are planning to be tapped out in forthcoming episodes of the BBC2 show, which also stars Richard Hammond and James May. 

This includes a message which says: 'I voted ror Ross Perot' after the US politician failed in his bid to become president.(==D)


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

> Motoring show Top Gear has been poking fun at Strictly Come Dancing via secret Morse code messages, according to The Sun.
> 
> The paper reports that the jibes appeared on last week's show as a series of dot-dash beeps played over the soundtrack, as mystery driver The Stig tore round a racetrack in a Lamborghini.
> 
> ...


From What's on TV website


----------



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have an audio part recording of the morse. Problem is I have no idea what to do with it so you can hear it..... any idea?

Regards
Lizzie


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Made a point of QSX tonight, it read "I voted for (QRM DE XYL)" "Me smell cats"
Sorry, but I do find it occasionally amusing ! Call me childish !


----------

